# .::POKEMON BRAWL TOURNAMENT::.



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright well ive been having this idea for the longest, figured id put it to action.

Im not sure if this has been done before but i will be hosting a Pokemon brawl tournament.

What does this mean chub? 

Its simple..

Basically u turn items on, with only Pokeballs.
You must  brawl with nothing but pokeballs, no physical contact is allowed. Unless your enemy is stunned,asleep,or dug up by a pokemon. Then u may proceed to use a charged smash attack.

U cannot just walk up to ur enemy and smack em in the face in this tourney, u must both grab a pokeball and fight with nothing but the attacks of whatever pokemon comes out.

Only 3 stages will be playable in this tournament.. can you guess which one?
Pokemon stadium melee, and pokemon stadium brawl/spear pillar

:] Just to add to the theme a bit of course.

Winner will receive official recognition as the best SSBB Pokemon Trainer
and perhaps a graphic of some sort indicating they are the champion, if this goes well we will have a tourney part 2, and the winner will defend the championship.







RULES
-3 Stock
-ONLY POKEMON STAGES
-Winner will be the best out of 3 matches, so basically 9 stock total.
-Items must be put at high, with only pokeballs selected.
-I will personally referee as many of these matches as i can to make sure
no cheating is involved.
-ball spamming is allowed
-You may select any character to brawl with
-You may evade the pokemon attacks
-You must also tell me with what pokemon u won each of the 3 matches. (last pokemon u used) Just for record keeping 
-If your enemy is stunned,put asleep, or dug up, u may proceed to hit em with a CHARGED smash attack ONLY
-Projectiles are allowed, pistols,arrows This rule no longer applies.
-No camping,(hanging on edge to avoid attacks)
-You may throw your enemy into a pokemons attack.
-Reflectors are allowed

The tournament will officially start tomorrow. (may 31 09)I know its upfront, but i expect this to move faily quickly as im a very very impatient guy.

Sign ups are now CLOSED
-Waluigi
-Xyoh
-Travistouchdown
-Silverstorms
-djman
-xeladude
-Pikachu
-cyber85
-linkvscross3rs
-ryudo_dragoon
-Horus
-toad kart64
-Ricano4life
-Trela
-Kilex
-Azila
-Jeny
-RockmanEXE
-John
-Hub
-Averagesean
-Cornymikey
Everyone who Signed up for the tournament.

Send me your FC in a  PM if i dont already have you added on brawl that is.
Make sure u add me on yours too, my FC is in my sig spoiler.






Round 2

Trela vs toad kart64
Xeladude vs Kilex.

Round 3
azila vs Horus
Cornymikey vs... winner of xeladude vs kilex
John vs... winner of toad kart vs trela


The final match will be a 3 way between the winners of round 3.

Winners take these below, re sized to fit in most of uals sigs.
1st place


----------



## Fontana (May 31, 2009)

I might but my time zone will probably make me miss matches


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

I'll go, I've been in one before and got 4th place *Cough* AiB *Cough*

BTW, Pokeballz set as high?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> I might but my time zone will probably make me miss matches


Well yeah probably, i dont mind if u join anyway though


----------



## Fontana (May 31, 2009)

i guess I'll join then


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I'll go, I've been in one before and got 4th place *Cough* AiB *Cough*
> 
> BTW, Pokeballz set as high?


yeah maximum

added 2 new rules read up please


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Wait, tommorrow? I dont think we bring lots of people =/

And how's that only one Pokeball? That's going to be a little difficult to do, just grab all you see and smack the hell out of the other guy, lol.


----------



## -Aaron (May 31, 2009)

What if Bonsly comes out? 
Can I pick him up and throw it or do I just let him walk?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> What if Bonsly comes out?
> Can I pick him up and throw it or do I just let him walk?


If its a pokemon like that u may pick up and throw


----------



## -Aaron (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty. Sign me up.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wait, tommorrow? I dont think we bring lots of people =/
> 
> And how's that only one Pokeball? That's going to be a little difficult to do, just grab all you see and smack the hell out of the other guy, lol.


too much spam lol

Itd be more like a pokemon battle if u guys at least attempted to keep 1 at a time on stage. Even if theres a few casual mistakes.

But if i see its on purpose i will end the match


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

The tourney will begin tomorrow and will continue over the past few days, i myself have stuff to do tomorrow so it will most likely start tomorrow evening.

Practice matches are welcome to get a feel of how the tourney will be set up.


----------



## Fontana (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr 

practice match now?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> chubsterr
> 
> practice match now?


Alright let me set up my wii


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

By the way travis u in? so i can go ahead and add u to sign ups


----------



## Fontana (May 31, 2009)

I'll create room and set up items

no else join please

it gets too laggy


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Yeah he is in.

And don't joing my game, (When my turn) I can barely have 2 people but we would lag sometimes D=


----------



## Fontana (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah he is in.
> 
> And don't joing my game, (When my turn) I can barely have 2 people but we would lag sometimes D=


I know how you feel

Its excruciating


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Seeing how my first match with luigi was kinda slow

Ima allow ball spaming


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Seeing how my first match with luigi was kinda slow
> 
> Ima allow ball spaming


Hehehehehehe....<small><small> Ball spaming</small></small>... Hehehehehehe


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

yeah lol the match was really slow


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Awwww man.

No Spear Pillar?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Awwww man.
> 
> No Spear Pillar?


Dam forgot about that stage, spear pillar is allowed


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I'll sign up. But I need to practise not spamming pokeballs. Brawl anyone?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spamming balls is allowed now.

THe match was too slow when i tested it with waluigi


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Still, practise anyone?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Still, practise anyone?


u can join in on me and waluigi


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

I don't have Waluigi added.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

aww dam it


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Can you make a room?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

i made room. Waluigi sorrry about that i accidently ejected my disc -.-


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Added a few rules, changed stock to 3.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

I think no camping should be a rule.

When I got Ho-oh on FD, you just camped on the edge and I couldn't do anything.

Also, I think you should be able to throw people into the pokemon's attacks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

Definite sign up.
I've done this before, I'm a pro at this.


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

Sign me up? :3 Im not the BEST player but I guess I'm okey. :3


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

so, will we be able to use a reflector, or something of that sort?


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

BTW, wth does Garnevoir do? (I know not spelled right XD)


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> BTW, wth does Garnevoir do? (I know not spelled right XD)


Reflects projectiles.

I always thought it was a crap ability until I was in a pokeball battle and it reflected my Kyogre's water attack at me >_<


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

Is it going on right now?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

It's today or tomorrow.


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

I hope its today. I have school tommorow. :c


----------



## djman900 (May 31, 2009)

im in


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

yea im up for this big time.

GO RAIKOU!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Go Latios!

Kick some ass!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 31, 2009)

i sign up
pm me if im in


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Projectiles allowed? o.0

I guess I'll sign up.
And what if the up B has an attack as well?
Try not to hit the other person with it?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Projectiles allowed? o.0
> 
> I guess I'll sign up.
> And what if the up B has an attack as well?
> Try not to hit the other person with it?


Don't use it unless you're recovering, I guess.


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

sign me up liek nao


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 31, 2009)

i would but i dont have brawl ive played it though


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think no camping should be a rule.
> 
> When I got Ho-oh on FD, you just camped on the edge and I couldn't do anything.
> 
> Also, I think you should be able to throw people into the pokemon's attacks.


I like those. Ill add them to list


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright gonna add all of you to sign ups.

The tourney will begin today as soon as im home. Start practicing, it can be hard to get used to if u never had a match like this.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

So is it today?

I guess so.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> so, will we be able to use a reflector, or something of that sort?


Reflectors are allowed


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

How long until you get home?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> How long until you get home?


havent left yet, but i assume i will be home at around 4-5 my time


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's almost 10am your time now?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11 am.

I could be home a lot earlier, depends.

But for sure this will kick off today.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're home at 4 or earlier I can participate.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill try my best.

Leaving now guys, cyal later, sign ups end when i get home.


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

HA. REFLECTORS

YES!

Owait...I can't join.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

Me too, can I join this?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

I still don't get how projectiles are allowed. ._.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I still don't get how projectiles are allowed. ._.


Yeah, I was wondering that too....

*imagines people spamming Fox's blaster or Pit's arrow*

I shudder at the thought.


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

If this is starting in a couple of hours, I'm in. I'll edit this post saying if Kilex and Azila are in this, too.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I still don't get how projectiles are allowed. ._.


Well they turned out pretty handy when me and silver did a few practice matches.
So i figured id add them, this doesnt mean START SPAMMING ARROWS OR PISTOLS.
but  u can use them once in a while.

I figured the watergun from squirtle, or mario would come in handy as well


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or bacon or aura sphere...

Yay, Trela.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To do what?
Hurt the enemy?
That makes no sense if you can't hit the enemy. ._.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2009)

=D I think I'll join this, but note this I haven't played Brawl in forever, 'sides with Ryu. ;D


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or bananas. =P


----------



## djman900 (May 31, 2009)

so diddy bananas?? yes


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

so what now..?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> =D I think I'll join this, but note this I haven't played Brawl in forever, 'sides with Ryu. ;D


Lol, if you know how to pick up a pokeball and throw, then you're good to go for this tournament!


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

When i get home today ill try to build a chart similar to this to keep track of this tourney.
It will make things a lot easier for me in the long run.









Im also considering taking ur winning pokemon from the tourney and adding them to the final graphic for the winner.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> so diddy bananas?? yes


Since when is banana peel a projectile?


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since they're items you can pick up, and throw. =P


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> When i get home today ill try to build a chart similar to this to keep track of this tourney.
> It will make things a lot easier for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> ...


So will we be represented by our avatar?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> so diddy bananas?? yes


Ugh, this makes no sense, to allow some things and not others.
Diddy bananas will give a huge advantage if I can't actually attack back. <_<


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

Seriously, chubster, can you make everything easier and make a No Projectiles rule?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> so diddy bananas?? yes


U can use bananas as long as u dont spam it, and by spaming im considering diddys bananas spam for this tourney. Even though i know its not in a regular tourney.

But u can still use them once in a while. Should be interesting.

Guys the projectiles are there incase a pokeball pops up in the other side of the stage, itl help u stall ur enemy to give u a chance to grab it.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Can you reflect Pokeballs?

Kilex and Azila are also in this, so you can put them down, too.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail. ._.

Stall? Wtf?
So I can just constantly use aure sphere to "stall" the enemy?


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

He means you can hit the ememy away from the Pokeball so you can grab it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He means you can hit the ememy away from the Pokeball so you can grab it.


That's a very loose rule that is up to personal opinion.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He means you can hit the ememy away from the Pokeball so you can grab it.


Exactly..

No u can not constantly use anything, hence the Projectile SPam..


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He means you can hit the ememy away from the Pokeball so you can grab it.


That's going to rack up a lot of damage over time.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Can you reflect Pokeballs?
> 
> Kilex and Azila are also in this, so you can put them down, too.


Yes u can reflect pokeballs


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright well since it seems to be an issue.

Ill remove projectiles.
Too much confusion not enough time.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the stage will almost always have a pokeball near the other person, a projectile can almost always be used under this rule.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright well since it seems to be an issue.
> 
> Ill remove projectiles.
> Too much confusion not enough time.


Yay.

No diddy rape. :]


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Updated rules


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

RYUDO BRAWL?


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

So chub, will this go on for just one day or is it a week long kinda thing?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RYUDO BRAWL?


Sure.
Brawl by this tourny's rules, I host. >


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> So chub, will this go on for just one day or is it a week long kinda thing?


Depends if everyone gets their matches in.

Which i doubt everyone will today.

So it will probably go on for a few days.

The faster we get the matches done the faster we can go on to tourney 2.

Everyone who Signed up for the tournament.

Send me your FC in a  PM if i dont already have you added on brawl that is.
Make sure u add me on yours too, my FC is in my sig spoiler.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i join?
im really bored -_-


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

I just dont want other Tournaments interfearing (spelling fail) with ConfusioN, which starts this weekend.

Another thing: How are you making Brackets? Will this be Single Elimination or Double (Winner/Loser Bracket)?

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

So....


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I just dont want other Tournaments interfearing (spelling fail) with ConfusioN, which starts this weekend.
> 
> Another thing: How are you making Brackets? Will this be Single Elimination or Double (Winner/Loser Bracket)?
> 
> =Trela=


Most likely single elimination

I dont think it will interfere with your tournament dont worry, the matches will go pretty fast.
Its also not as serious as yours, just made this as a fun event, while we wait for yours to start.

Ill do my best to make sure it doesn't interfere i promise :]

I have to go for now, be back later to start this off, laterz guys.


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Ok. That's kewl.

I hope nothing GAY happens during the Tournament lol.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Lmao.

I found a way to stop people camping at the ledges


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lmao.
> 
> I found a way to stop people camping at the ledges


how?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask Trela  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

3.0 you Hub.

And why'd you keep spamming reflector and use attacks?
Such as when you trapped people in a voltorb.

That was a grab spam fest. ._.


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ,,\,, Hub.
> 
> And why'd you keep spamming reflector and use attacks?
> Such as when you trapped people in a voltorb.
> ...


Reflector funz0rs.  :veryhappy: 

It got boring. >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your constant team changing *censored.2.0* pissed me off. -.-


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THE FUN PART. 8D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't talk to me. <_<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. That's kewl.
> 
> I hope nothing GAY happens during the Tournament lol.


Gay? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...

Does someone need a hug?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know... luigi... o:


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

I think someone(Ryudo) needs a hug. =o


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Go die nub. -.-


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Go die nub. -.-


I think someone(Ryudo) does need a hug. =)

And no thanks, I'm fine.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ryudo u okay?


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luigi what?


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks..

But with Mygl he's....


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luigi doesnt sucks, Luigi can be man, Luigi beats Falcon... Yar yar


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nar Nar. D=


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesz yesz, his Dash Attack, taunts, Up B and Side B makes him ..... Luigi.... Hail WEEGEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mother makes him look like Weegee.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a compliment noob.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Okay guys im back early, gona start setting up to begin the tourney


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

YESH.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

lol kk


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Setting up the bracket atm might take me a bit >.< 

SIGN UPS ARE NOW CLOSED


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

Awwww ...

I'm I in or not?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

YES!


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Setting up the bracket atm might take me a bit >.<
> 
> SIGN UPS ARE NOW CLOSED


AWW, DANG, SO IT'S TOO LATE?


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

*checks first post*

OH YEAH!
I'M IN!

WATCH OUT EVERYONE, I'M OUT TO GET YOU!


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

I signed up. D:<


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Lol chub let John in. Give da man some grace 

I hope I do good...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Latios will destroy you all!!!


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

alright john and hub ual are the last two.

that makes 20 man.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Latios will destroy you all!!!


And you. :]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u.

<small>I'm still waiting for the Latios texture hack.</small>..


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small>Of which character?</small>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small>Idk. Pit?</small>


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>WHY DA *censored.3.0* ARE WE TALKING IN SMALL LETTERS?</big>


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> alright john and hub ual are the last two.
> 
> that makes 20 man.


THANKYOU!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Hurry up Chub. I got half an hour left!


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

i got invited but i didnt come on until just now...
sign ups are over?


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>*HURRY UP!*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

lemme sign up late, PUH-LEASE!

or lemme be a backup!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

I'll be back in a hour, kick me if necessary.

MKW CW>SSBB tourny


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> lemme sign up late, PUH-LEASE!
> 
> or lemme be a backup!


I had joined in for average sean, but u may take my place.


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, thanks! unless you really want to participate, im glad to be in!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Hurry up with that bracket!

I've got 20 minutes left!


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

if this tourney is one day, i doubt it will get finished w/o a ton of people not here.


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

LOLFAILTOURNY.

Ever'body died. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> LOLFAILTOURNY.
> 
> Ever'body died. xD


No u.


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> LOLFAILTOURNY.
> 
> Ever'body died. xD


im-a still here! 
but... i cant even play right now. im "doing hw."


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Chubsterr I GOTTA GO FAST gotta go eat and then homework, lots of homework, so I dunno...


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright guys well i was gona do original bracket format, but it was taking too much time and im impatient, i want this to be over with as fast as possible so this is how ima be posting rounds.

Round1! look below for your opponent.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Muhahahahahaha!

But I can't do my match right now. In one hour Ryudo?


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Mhmm...

I have a favor for you: MOVE KILEX AND AZILA AWAY FROM EACH OTHER. Bro Vs. sis is dumb and they will quit if they dont be moved lol


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Cool, ToadK are you on? If ne's not then I might make it


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

Ricano.

You're dead. >


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

horus isnt online DAM IT


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright updated kilex and azila, had no idea that they were siblings.

Here it is.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Holy crap Azila will probably drop out still LOL she dropped out in LOYA when she knew she had to fight cornymikey 

Let Azila fight Pikachu or someone else. She'll get mad when she figures out she has Mike again...


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

CHUB HORUS ISNT ONLINE DAM IT DAM IT DAM IT!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Holy crap Azila will probably drop out still LOL she dropped out in LOYA when she knew she had to fight cornymikey
> 
> Let Azila fight Pikachu or someone else. She'll get mad when she figures out she has Mike again...


Ur kidding right?

Tell her or him its not a regular match so theres no reason why not to go through with it.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> CHUB HORUS ISNT ONLINE DAM IT DAM IT DAM IT!!!!


He will be later i bet.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

Trela, its showtime!


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Ill change it again in a minute.

Gotta fix travis avatar anyway.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARGH

*grabs box of honey nut cheerios and begins to watch tv in hopes that horus will get online fast because cyber has to study for School Finals*


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright heres the final list. U can find it on the front page for easy access too.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

this is kilex on trelas file

 Cub where is sean?


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

LMAO Waluigi, he's probably sleeping xD


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> this is kilex on trelas file
> 
> Cub where is sean?


not online.

Who can do their match right now?
Looser will get Xed out on the list.


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> this is kilex on trelas file
> 
> Cub where is sean?


He's offline Kilex.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> LMAO Waluigi, he's probably sleeping xD


Yeah thats why i paired em up with my sister lol although it could end up in a problem if he wins haha


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

I can, I'll do mah HomeWork later, but ToadK isnt on D=


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I can, I'll do mah HomeWork later, but ToadK isnt on D=


dam it :\

Trela can u do ur match against rockman?


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

Me and trela are doing battle ASAP


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

not to be a trouble but can you pair me up with someone else chub????????? 

everybody go here and sign up
http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

hub im against u =P


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

This is kilex on trelas file again.  

Cub when will sean be back on pm me when you know k thanks


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

pikachu, whoever this person is, isnt online...


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> pikachu, whoever this person is, isnt online...


If they dont show by 5:00Pm my time they will be droped


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. btw, reflectors are allowed?!? then why cant i choose fox and hold down B the whole time and win?  
and we can hit the opponent by throwing a pokeball right?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can hit with a pokeball, and u can use reflector but not in a cheating way lol


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, good call with the reflector.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

hey chub if horus doesnt show by 5:00 pm your time i win? oh and chub i saw your myspace lol

everybody go here
http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

GAH.

Trela beat me ...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

I can't fight Ryudo today. He's not online anyway.

Tomorrow?


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> GAH.
> 
> Trela beat me ...


sorry. 
 you even had a fair chance with trela since you cant attack.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> hey chub if horus doesnt show by 5:00 pm your time i win? oh and chub i saw your myspace lol
> 
> everybody go here
> http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


Haha lol

Well im thinking hard on this. I might give ual 1-2 days to get the match done seeing how i dont want to be mean :\

+ its all about having fun anyway right?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

Hub wants me to tell every1 he got banned for a day so he can't play...


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> GAH.
> 
> Trela beat me ...


Aww u lost?

u shallbe X'ed out :O

How was the match? no cheating involved right?


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub wants me to tell every1 he got banned for a day so he can't play...



what did he get banned for?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..right.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub wants me to tell every1 he got banned for a day so he can't play...


-.-
can he play tomoro?
im against him in this competition


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying to agentx9 he needs metal help =p


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Question for Trela and rockman.

What were the final 3 pokemon?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's the guest looking at this topic : D 

He can brawl now FC is 1375-7066-6458


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

kk hub, if ur reading, my fc is 2793 0263 2448
and u make room


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kk hub, if ur reading, my fc is 2793 0263 2448
> and u make room


He wants to host : D


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

Chub it was a fair fight.

I think the last pokemon I saw were Two Lugias and a chikorita ...


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so wait u can only use pokeballs, rite? xD


----------



## tikitorch55 (May 31, 2009)

sign me up too


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Dam it HORUS making wait my box of Cereal is already done :[


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Lol, Hub isnt here, lets talk bad things bout him >=D Hehehehehehehehehe

Jk jk


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk hang on hub that i keep getting disconnected


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Lugias and a chikorita?

Guys try to remember which pokemons u last died to on ur last stock of each match please.


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

hi hub!


----------



## tikitorch55 (May 31, 2009)

sign me up too PM me if u signed me up


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> sign me up too


sign ups are over, sorry.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

EVERYBODY THAT GOES THROUGH THIS THREAD GO HERE AND SIGN UP OR PIKACHU WILL HURT YOU

http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

is it just one battle to see who won?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Well I can't participate today and Silver had to go so I think you should extend this...


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

No, it's best out of 3. If you lost the first game, then you gotta play another. If you lose that one, you lose the set.

Rock: Those were ggz though. How come you never tried throwing me in the Pokemon's attacks? 

The last Pokemon on the first match was Electrobe, and the next fight it was Latios and Latias (I'm pretty sure it was). Who will I be fighting next? Btw, did you move Azila from Mike?

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

finally it's fixed -.-'

dang it i need to fight cyber, i don't want to add him


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> is it just one battle to see who won?


2/3


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> finally it's fixed -.-'
> 
> dang it i need to fight cyber, i don't want to add him


Get ur match done nooba.

So far only rockman and trela have done their matches


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> EVERYBODY THAT GOES THROUGH THIS THREAD GO HERE AND SIGN UP OR PIKACHU WILL HURT YOU
> 
> http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


what other sites did you advertise at?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> finally it's fixed -.-'
> 
> dang it i need to fight cyber, i don't want to add him


i will delete you after the match and you delete me dam.


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets wait till i have dinner


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> No, it's best out of 3. If you lost the first game, then you gotta play another. If you lose that one, you lose the set.
> 
> Rock: Those were ggz though. How come you never tried throwing me in the Pokemon's attacks?
> 
> ...


Yes i did move azila.

And thanks for the pokemon info.

Also I havent arranged ur next fight yet, seeing how u seem to be the only pair that has done theirs.


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> No, it's best out of 3. If you lost the first game, then you gotta play another. If you lose that one, you lose the set.
> 
> Rock: Those were ggz though. How come you never tried throwing me in the Pokemon's attacks?
> 
> ...


yeah chubster did. now im brawling some n00b user who never goes on often, pikachu.


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i think you should extend the time.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE WAIT dam it(spanish)pinga acere una mierda todo esto(spanish)


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... xD
anyways, you can just do something else, like go on kongregate like me.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woaahh calm down buddy xD
im probably the only one here besides miguel who knew what u said rofl


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://translate.reference.com/translate

i still don't know what he said


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u really want to know? rofl


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure why not


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

I know what he said.
And im not miguel -.O


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yay spanish


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chub what race are you? on myspace you look latin


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I know what he said.
> And im not miguel -.O


u hispanic?
and back to topic xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

The only part I got was Mierda. XD

I want to take spanish, mainly so I can better understand RE4. o:


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat lol


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonono, our little Horus boy is too young for stuff like that...


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But mommy... 

<big><big>I WANA KNOW!!</big></big> *cries*


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lmao so hard i fell off my bed


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>MAH BOY</big></big>


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then i started to think


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

I'm soo sad right now 

Lee Martin, now the worlds greatest Lucario player, lost a Tournament yesterday to Reflex, the best POKEMON TRAINER. That's both gay and amazing. Winning a Tournament (he won it also) with PT is amazing, but beating my brother is GAY. That was probably his first time fighting a PT though, so I guess he didnt really know the match that much.

Ugh. We Lucarios suck now (well just me). Lucario is gonna fall down on the Tier List now...

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kept watching like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now I'm:


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm soo sad right now
> 
> Lee Martin, now the worlds greatest Lucario player, lost a Tournament yesterday to Reflex, the best POKEMON TRAINER. That's both gay and amazing. Winning a Tournament (he won it also) with PT is amazing, but beating my brother is GAY. That was probably his first time fighting a PT though, so I guess he didnt really know the match that much.
> 
> ...


Oh noez, C tier, here comes Lucario. D=

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Lol you guys crack me up sometimes i swear.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lol you guys crack me up sometimes i swear.


YOU KNOW WHAT JOHN YOU CRACK MEE UP HOW BOUT THAT HUH?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.-


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  :throwingrottenapples: have an apple!


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no apples

*goes to hide from apples*


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Horus STOP MAKING ME WAIT *censored.3.0*


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

K finally finished the sig for the contest.

Whoever is online needs to do their match NOw -.O


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Okay u guys know what, who ever is online right now pm me, the matches will be between eachother, the ones that are offline will brawl later.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chub horus is online but he doesnt want to brawl me!


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> chub horus is online but he doesnt want to brawl me!


kay il switch u matches, ryudo can u do ur match now?


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Here I am.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> chub horus is online but he doesnt want to brawl me!


*coughkickhoruscough*

Lmao, what'd you do to piss him off? XD


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ryudo can u do ur matchhhh? 

xyoh can u ?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver is off and I have to leave shortly.


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Uhmm I dont think so....
Add more days.  =S


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing he just randomly hates me don know why?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Well i was gona switch u matches so that we could move quicker.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well i was gona switch u matches so that we could move quicker.


YES DO IT DO IT


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Grr u noobies that cant do ur matches, now i see what trela puts up with haha.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Updated list..

Only trela ha X'ed out someone..cmon noobs keep it going


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

rofl
i cant talk to Hub cuz hes banned
and we only did one time and he won...
u said 2/3 right?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Going on brawl now with cyber, anyone is welcome to join for practicing


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> rofl
> i cant talk to Hub cuz hes banned
> and we only did one time and he won...
> u said 2/3 right?


yeah 2/3, come online with me and cyber?


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Hmm, he's probably in AiB ricano.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure
ur the host?


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

i PMed pikachu


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

pikachu, ur fc?


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

CHARGED smash attack ONLY = What?


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

chub, aint u gonna host or sumting


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> CHARGED smash attack ONLY = What?


when you get like metagross or something and it stuns the opponent. then you can attack. otherwise, NO USING ANY ATTACKS! (unless by accident)


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

ok who am i brawling now? big ass image > *censored.2.1* computer


----------



## watercat8 (May 31, 2009)

_Special delivery! Hub says Hi and wants Ricano to get on. =]_


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

wtf? pikachu left!
and was pokeballs even on high for you?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

horus you go against me man come on


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

It's ok Mike. You pwn, so you should advance due to your coolness lol.

Meh. Sean and that other guy need to get on to fight Kilex and Azila :O


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> horus you go against me man come on


Fien >:l

my fc is...
<-------------------

yours?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2535 3272 6618


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i host


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

wtf?!? pikachu, you disconnected it twice! i was gonna win and you know it!


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Special delivery! Hub says Hi and wants Ricano to get on. =]_


if u can tell him, ill be on in a bit


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

... He keeps on grabbing me and I cant battle right because my sister is throwing her fork at me.


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k, getting on


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

RULES
-3 Stock
-ONLY POKEMON STAGES
-Winner will be the best out of 3 matches, so basically 9 stock total.
-Items must be put at high, with only pokeballs selected.
-I will personally referee as many of these matches as i can to make sure
no cheating is involved.
-ball spamming is allowed
-You may select any character to brawl with
-You may evade the pokemon attacks
-You must also tell me with what pokemon u won each of the 3 matches. (last pokemon u used) Just for record keeping 
-If your enemy is stunned,put asleep, or dug up, u may proceed to hit em with a CHARGED smash attack ONLY
-Projectiles are allowed, pistols,arrows This rule no longer applies.
-No camping,(hanging on edge to avoid attacks)
<big><big><big>-You may throw your enemy into a pokemons attack.</big></big></big>
-Reflectors are allowed


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 31, 2009)

interesting...

so your are in ssbb n use pokeball item thingy~ma~jig?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

chub i lost against horus -.-


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

Hub won Chub 
lol even though i fell most of the time -.-


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

UGH. I'M BORED AND WANNA DO A POKE FIGHT WITH SOMEONE.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

If I actually read the rules before my PokeBrawl, I probably would've won.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

trela give me 10 mins and we will poke brawl


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Lol I was wondering why you didnt ever throw me or even try to hit me at all 

Cyber: KKz.


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

I would have won If I knew I could have THROWN you in the attacks and do a charged smash will you were asleep.


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Cyber you ready?


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

Trela.

You and me, tomorrow.
I wanna rematch.


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Lol sure man.

RAWR CYBRZ.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

So Horus advances and so does Hub?


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Heres the newly updated list, with the new X'ed outs

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

I think Mike beat Pikachu, who kept disconnecting.

Believe me, Mike won lol the little BEAST.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Heres the newly updated list, with the new X'ed outs
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


a big "X" on my face...
great... -.-


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

I feel ashamed ...


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Then yoll should join the team Tournament this weekend. Yoll can probably do better in that than in a Tournament with lots of rules and items :O no offense chub lol.


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

LOL @ ricano

and rockman  sowies


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Then yoll should join the team Tournament this weekend. Yoll can probably do better in that than in a Tournament with lots of rules and items :O no offense chub lol.


hush noob


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

I should've read the rules before I fought.

*pouts*


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

New list

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Aw dammit im bright yellow now -.-

<--


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Aw dammit im bright yellow now -.-
> 
> <--


lmao... yellow is the worse color u can get for ur name...


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

So... ToadKart are you here?


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

I'm blue.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 31, 2009)

trela at 9:30 poke brawl cause im studying


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

I died. D:


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> I died. D:


yep! 

so i advanced chusterr.


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

Im horrible. XD My twin is way better. XD


----------



## bcb (May 31, 2009)

WHAT? The tourney's closed? That sucks.


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

This is me in real life after losing. XD


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> WHAT? The tourney's closed? That sucks.


you can probably still join if someone else joins so you two can go against each other.


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

so whos next? 
or do i have to wait until everyone finishes the first round?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

It'll be tough getting silver, I don't get home until 3:30 EST. :l


----------



## cornymikey (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> It'll be tough getting silver, I don't get home until 3:30 EST. :l


thats like 10:30 for silver. xD


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Its hard to do, I accidentally killed Toad with a N Air, while trying to get a Pokeball


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

LMAO, my last stock was .... Lol


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

Lol, that was a close one... I can't believe is SDed with PK Thunder when I had 0%! xD


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Lol yeah, it was fun, although it was hard not to hit =/

Well wanna play for teh lulz now?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

Ok, how about only Smash Balls and Assist Trophies on high?


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Sure, but we CAN hit, lol.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

Yeah lol

Edit: Also Chubster, I won 2-1...


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

BTW only 5 - 10 matches gotta finish homework


----------



## chubsterr (May 31, 2009)

Alright ill make all the changes tomorrow u advance toad.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

I can probably take ryudo's place, I can brawl silver at like 3:15 est. which is like 8 for him, right?


----------



## Fontana (Jun 1, 2009)

Pie Disliker can take my spot

I'm at school when your doing the tourney anyway.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Pie Disliker can take my spot
> 
> I'm at school when your doing the tourney anyway.


aw alright waluigi 

John ill see if i switch u guys today when i get home.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

Wait a sec...

If I beat Ryudo, do I get Trela in round 2?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 1, 2009)

chub can i re enter :]


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> chub can i re enter :]


/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... no. i really doubt it, sorry.


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wait a sec...
> 
> If I beat Ryudo, do I get Trela in round 2?


Holy crap this better not happen.

chub, make sure to separate me, Silver, Pie, Mike, and Dj (and I guess Kilex) away from each other till like Round 3 if possible. If not, then I guess some can fight each other in Round 2  these are the best players we have on this site, and making them fight each other early would be dumbz.

Kilex needs to fight Sean :O

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

I narrowly won. :]
Torchic was the last poke used.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I narrowly won. :]
> Torchic was the last poke used.


I should have won that.

Stupid lag, made me SD twice on Spear pillar.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

New matches after elimination.

Round 2
Silverstorms vs cornymikey
Trela vs toad kart64
Hub Vs Horus

Anyone else who hasnt completed matches by the end of today will be eliminated.

Cyber im not gona let u re enter cuz then everyone will want to lol, u can participate in the next tourney though no worries :]

Ill update this again in a bit if ur present but ur match isnt post here and ill set u up with someone else thats present.

Be back in a bit gona go eat.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

Uh am I still in? I had to do a bunch of stuff last night..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, lag ftw. ^_^
I thought you were going to win. XD

You had 4 lives, I had 2 on spear pillar.
And sonic is epic for item grabbing.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> New matches after elimination.
> 
> Round 2
> Silverstorms vs cornymikey
> ...


I won. ._.


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

WHAT!? SILVER :O

Lag has been screwing you up lately 

Toad, I'm ready whenever you are.


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> New matches after elimination.
> 
> Round 2
> Silverstorms vs cornymikey
> ...


lol hub >:3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

I win the rarest pokemon prize.

Celebi and Mew in the same match 

Also, Weavile + Suicune = Epic win.


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I win the rarest pokemon prize.
> 
> Celebi and Mew in the same match
> 
> Also, Weavile + Suicune = Epic win.


i got Manaphy twice with Cyber o.o


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you got lucky.

TOON LINK'S DAIR IS UBER FAIL!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought i read silver won?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celebi, Mew and Jirachi are the rarest.

Manaphy is gay...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

Aaron is going down :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet I got all of them in one match


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have won....

But I had two non-pokemon related deaths  >_< 

I won pokemon wise.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im confused so ryudo won officially then?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Xeladude ur still in it get ur match done for me please so i can bump u up to round 2


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically....

Because I got lag raped...

I _would_ have won....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Xeladude ur still in it get ur match done for me please so i can bump u up to round 2


I'm waiting for Aaron..
Also, what if my enemy attacks me physically or uses long range moves like Thundershock?


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I've gotten Manaphy 4 times sense I've had SSBB and gotten the others way more


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coulda woulda didnt! haha 

damit alright its cornymikey vs ryudo then.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then ur enemy is disqualified, check the rules on first post before u brawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright nice.

What if it was an accident, like you both run to get the pokeball and hurt each other?


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

Azila's opponent will be fighting her at 7:30 central time tonight.

Kilex's hasnt even said anything yet, so I'm assuming he wont do it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats allowed. Since its not intentionally just dont let it keep happening over and over lol


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i remember lol you died once cause of it.. hey horus do i delete you off my roster or no?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Azila's opponent will be fighting her at 7:30 central time tonight.
> 
> Kilex's hasnt even said anything yet, so I'm assuming he wont do it.


K well kilex has a few hours left.

Same goes for everyone else gona start scratching out names on first post.


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because my roster's getting full not because i hate you or anything

and i didn't want to add you because I'm lazy


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

I doubt Sean will get on to fight Kilex.

Does Toad have another day to do it?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Updated first post, everyone scratched out is eliminated.

Let me know if i missed anyone, also if u need a match for round 2.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I doubt Sean will get on to fight Kilex.
> 
> Does Toad have another day to do it?


Toad should be on later today just make sure u catch him.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, I could switch with sean sense dj hasn't shown up since yesterday.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Now where is teh mikey. :l


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok and done... anyone wanna poke brawl?????????????


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

i is here, ryudo!


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol, I think I was brawling kilex and he pwned me in teh pogeymonz battle.


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

Nah, that was me John lol.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i? im really bored


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

ANYZBODYZ WANNA BRAWLZZZ?

ZZZZZ?


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ANYZBODYZ WANNA BRAWLZZZ?
> 
> ZZZZZ?


I WILL!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Haha, no.

YOUZ GOTTAZ PUTZ 'Z's' ATZ THEZ ENDZ OF YOURZ SENTENCEZZZZ.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IZZZZ WILZZZZ!

WATZZZZ URZZZ FCZZZZ?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITZ INZ MYZ ACCFZ INFOZ


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

i win! i beat ryudo. but i was so lucky the first match because I was at like 250%.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn that was mean rape in the second match.
How'd you keep grabbing me out of mid-air? o.0
And I was so pissed on the first match when I fell through the stage, the got killed by snorlax. o.o

Mike won.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, I addewd, join me.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's where the Z's are coming from:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIeTCANDn_o

From 1337f0x


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Why hello there.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

SOMEONE BAWL ME!

juST FFA


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Why hello there.


what'd you get banned for? lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> SOMEONE BAWL ME!
> 
> juST FFA


No. I do not want to "Bawl" you.

I may brawl. But not "Bawl".


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing the "Let me gogles this for you" and put "I need mental help" and posted it to someone. xDDD

YOUR SHTOOPID INTENTIONS. xDDD


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

john I believe I already have you on my roster ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR FAULT. xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john I believe I already have you on my roster ...


ditto, just get on wifi and we'll brawl.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Damn that was mean rape in the second match.
> How'd you keep grabbing me out of mid-air? o.0
> And I was so pissed on the first match when I fell through the stage, the got killed by snorlax. o.o
> 
> Mike won.


yeah, i was so lucky that first match. 

whos next?


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike, brawl?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be on Brawl ASAP.


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you posted it not me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........
Your face


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

@RiiRii: I see you on here ... :3

If my power goes red on the DS and it disconnects, sorry.
Blame Brawl.


----------



## RiiRii (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @RiiRii: I see you on here ... :3
> 
> If my power goes red on the DS and it disconnects, sorry.
> Blame Brawl.


WHAT THE..your talking to me right now! You could just tell me in our chat, whatever, ok sure uh huh!!!!! yup NOW IM COMMFUZZED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone but me a Ryudo on?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone but me a Ryudo on?


I would...

Don't know if my Wifi works...


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll brawl if you actually get on.....


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try.

How about you xYoh?

John: I'm on now.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright im commin.


----------



## MygL (Jun 1, 2009)

Nononononononononoononooooooooooooooo

You people always want to Brawl when I cant get on


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

xyoh, pokebrawl?


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 1, 2009)

ill see about fighting azila tonight
i may be fighting in an hour

*edit* i got a new avitar so can u put that up if i win round 1 as for representing picture


----------



## MygL (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy Lucas, cornymikey!!!

I cant get on D=


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Holy Lucas, cornymikey!!!
> 
> I cant get on D=


AWWWWWW!


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice brawl john.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

rockman, pokebrawl/brawl?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> rockman, pokebrawl/brawl?


Yes.

Even though I just turned off my Wii, I'll still pokebrawl you.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

can i play someone?
if ur not already


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, no attacking? 

my fc is 4124-4823-9209


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No attacking.

Standard rules apply.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, ur fc?
edit: nvm, i see it. going online now.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

3566 8071 1748


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

My display name is RoXaS


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

anybody.....
hello? xD


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

chub, will Link be disqulified if he doesnt come one tonight or Azila if she doesnt?

And DAMN Mike! You doing good right now. Let's hope I get to Round 3, too lol.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

three stocked, rockman!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> three stocked, rockman!


You beat me!

 :O 

Wasn't it fun?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep!


----------



## Trela (Jun 1, 2009)

chub, Azila won 2-1. The last Pokemon was Electrobe.

THE LAST GAME WAS SOO CLOSE! HOLY CRAP! IT WAS AMAZING!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> chub, Azila won 2-1. The last Pokemon was Electrobe.
> 
> THE LAST GAME WAS SOO CLOSE! HOLY CRAP! IT WAS AMAZING!


i knoo
i lost by flukes
damn bombs


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> chub, Azila won 2-1. The last Pokemon was Electrobe.
> 
> THE LAST GAME WAS SOO CLOSE! HOLY CRAP! IT WAS AMAZING!


electrobe still gives me nighmares

*shudders*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> chub, will ]Alright tomorrow is definitely the last day.
> 
> Two more people have been eliminated
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

Lmao you guys fail at pokemon. It's Electrode, not Electrobe

YES MIKEY YOU KICKED THAT NOOBS RYUDO'S ASS!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lmao you guys fail at pokemon. It's Electrode, not Electrobe
> 
> YES MIKEY YOU KICKED THAT NOOBS RYUDO'S ASS!


Well you got raped by this noob. 
And I won because you had stock set to five. o.0


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lmao you guys fail at pokemon. It's Electrode, not Electrobe
> 
> YES MIKEY YOU KICKED THAT NOOBS RYUDO'S ASS!


Oh....

Well, I fail at spelling crap lol.

I'm scared to fight Mike (if I ever get to him) and bcb lol I'm afraid that something gay will happen.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luck > skill

That's why I lost in round 1.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

get more matches done noobas


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Where's that noob Hub? >:O

and Chub teach me stuff on Photoshop :3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub is here! :O


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Where's that noob Hub? >:O
> 
> and Chub teach me stuff on Photoshop :3


ps noob!

Hub should be around.

Also anyone want to brawl in a bit? im bored


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Umm...No.

Hub is not here. Please leave a message after(I have Homework)the beep.

................................
*Beep*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

I will, Chub.


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

me two? 

i am a noob X_X but look wah i made 






and get done hub nub :s


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea chub i will brawl with you and thanks a lot for the logo i owe you one


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

Better than what I could do.

My editing skills are limited to paint :'(

Brawl? Trela? Walrus?


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Better than what I could do.
> 
> My editing skills are limited to paint :'(
> 
> Brawl? Trela? Walrus?


ok, get on


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

alright guys lets go online who hosts?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

iI'm online first.

I'll host.


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be there, too for a little bitz.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

kay


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

FAIL

Who the hell am I pokebrawling next?....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

Chub, me and Travis got a tie and I had to leave so we have to Brawl again today


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

It's a Trela trap!!!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 2, 2009)

who do i pokebrawl now? i beat two ppl already.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 2, 2009)

I only just found this thread if i found it earlier i would of joined


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I only just found this thread if i found it earlier i would of joined


wow


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

Any new match results?

Also if anyone doesnt have their match present u will brawl my sister so let me know ASAP


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> FAIL
> 
> Who the hell am I pokebrawling next?....


me you noob froob


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

horus had ur match with hub yet?


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

Toad Kart never came 

Kilex's opponent never came 

Dats all I knowz.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

K im gona eliminate the rest of the people that havent even had a round 1.

last call if u can do ur match right now. let me know. RIGHT NOW>


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2009)

I never knew my match time. =P


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2009)

And I'm available now, well I drop out.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> And I'm available now, well I drop out.


Average sean can u do ur match right now?

ull go against my sister if i can get the net on my wii to stop being lame.


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

He was gonna fight my bro, but he dropped out 

I wonder what Round 3 will be for Trela...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

WHO DA SHIZ AM I FIGHTING?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He was gonna fight my bro, but he dropped out
> 
> I wonder what Round 3 will be for Trela...


Who was?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WHO DA SHIZ AM I FIGHTING?


for the millionth time..

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*HORUS!*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......
Who?


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

Sean: My bro Kilex.


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>*ME YOU *censored.3.0*ING MORON#q$#%$^%&^*ghuoi*</big></big>


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

chub, you shouldn't cross out the players who were actually waiting to do their match, but couldn't because the other player never showed. KIlex was waiting, so he shouldn't be out.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, I've been pretty busy this week so I haven't gotten to fight Trela. But that doesn't mean you should randomly cross me out.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> chub, you shouldn't cross out the players who were actually waiting to do their match, but couldn't because the other player never showed. KIlex was waiting, so he shouldn't be out.


@trela Well i keep planning on finishing the tourney one day and then  nobody shows up.

I originally planned for this to be over before confusion, but seeing how some of u guys are taking their sweet time i guess it wont be.
i have no contact with kilex ur the only one who has a connection with him/her if he/her can do his/her match tomorrow thats fine.
Ask em to show up and if sean isnt on ill advance him to the next round.
Same goes to anyone else who is missing a partner for their match.

@Toad

Sorry i scratched u off, nothing personal of course,i just planned on the tourney finishing today but i guess ill extend it.

Tomorrow june 3rd is the last day to get the matches in ill make the changes, toad please try to get ur match in with trela.

THIS IS THE LAST EXTENSION.

oh almost forgot

@horus and hub
do your dam match already noobs stop hugging eachother and brawl!  :throwingrottenapples: 

lol


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE STUPID NOOB.

I think you should eliminate him for being so stupid.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

Sooo...

When will the Bracket thingy be updated? I really wanna see who I fight after my Round with Toad (IF I wn).


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Sooo...
> 
> When will the Bracket thingy be updated? I really wanna see who I fight after my Round with Toad (IF I wn).


Lol, don't be so sure about yourself   

I might win.....<small><small><small> if a miracle happens</small></small></small>


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 3, 2009)

bored. whos next? or do i have to wait until round 3 starts since i beat two people?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

Aaron (Travis Touchdown) forfeit.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Sooo...
> 
> When will the Bracket thingy be updated? I really wanna see who I fight after my Round with Toad (IF I wn).


only mikey has made it to round 3.

so as of now ud be against mikey, until someone else makes it that far.

Thats if u win against toad.

Horus and Hub i need ur match result today.

Xeladude advances to round 2.

Kilex advances to round 2.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

new round two matches.

Xeladude vs Kilex.

Winner of hub vs horus- VS azila in round 3

azila advances to round 3.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

wats up guys


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> new round two matches.
> 
> Xeladude vs Kilex.
> 
> ...


Waiting on Hub...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm him  and let me know when u get the match done pl0x


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ummm...

Hub is not here. Please leave your message after the beep.

...........................................
*Beep*


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

WHY DID I GET CROSSED OUT!?!?!

i've been waiting for dj, he just hasn't ben on when i am.


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ummm...
> 
> Hub is not here. Please leave your message after the beep.
> 
> ...


YOU SEE CHUB? YOU SEE?

<big><big>DISQUALIFY HIM FOR STUPIDITY PLZ</big></big>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



No. Moar Smartz0rs, less shtoopid people plznthx.


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll brawl in his place.

=D


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> WHY DID I GET CROSSED OUT!?!?!
> 
> i've been waiting for dj, he just hasn't ben on when i am.


ur in round 1 correct? if so ill be ur match since i think theres no one else.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub seriously get ur match done please need to bump up people to round 3 already.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

you guys completely ignored me :[


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> you guys completely ignored me :[


welcome to TBT!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

I would IF <big>HORUS</big> <big><big>WOULD</big></big> <big><big><big>GET</big></big></big> <big><big><big>ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big>


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I would IF <big>HORUS</big> <big><big>WOULD</big></big> <big><big><big>GET</big></big></big> <big><big><big>ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big>


Well maybe you should ask me too


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


john im not new to TBT :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get onine now Whorus and Join my room.


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fien hold on


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> you guys completely ignored me :[


Sorry cyber have a lot of mess to take care of cuz these noobs wont do their match.

I saw ur msg though whats up ! pwned u last night to the coree LOL

jk jk ggs


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was suppose to be a joke.... everyone at TBT seems to ignore me.......nevermind.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

WHo's Kilex?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH ok well i dont ignore you i dont ignore anybody<small><small><small><small><small>except for horus<small><small><small><small><small><small>


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> WHo's Kilex?


trela's bro.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know i got pwned to the max you pwned me so hard i went<big><big><big><big>OVER 9,000 <small><small><small>Damage lol</big>


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubb, wanna brawl now?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubb, wanna brawl now?


let me join in on that


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it's for the spot.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubb, wanna brawl now?


John my sis wants to be ur match lol

So ull go againt her.

im on get on please.

whats ur sn again?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok :[ i wanna brawl someone


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

Who is Kilex again D:


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thin you already have me I'm john


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

FAIL

We throw a pogeymon ball at the same time. 

I got a goldeen. He got a Kyogre. =_=

FAIL xD


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i know i have u for sure, just done remember ur screen name lol

Like i have some random person named ICE and i have no idea who that is although i know ive played em before.

Whos ice? anyone know? lol let me know when u change ur names -.-


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think hub, I'm getting online now.


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

um, i think ur sis forgot pokeballs. lol


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

I owned hub 

1st match he fantasmed off stage but last pokemon was weavile

2nd match i got Kyogre <3


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> um, i think ur sis forgot pokeballs. lol


u did lol


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey john dont camp the edges, its against the rules lol.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hey john dont camp the edges, its against the rules lol.


chub after your match you wanna brawl please?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John advances, although u broke some rules there just remember for next match


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, I'll read the rulez better.

now I wanna ffa brawl you with no items >D


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

<3 John

Where out thou Toad?


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol Double Post


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

yay trela brawling me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

DPF Trela. 

Shtoopid Items. >_>


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

trela pokebrawl or normal?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

wrecked by trela and manaphy  dam


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 3, 2009)

Trela + Manaphy = Dynamic Duo


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone wanna brawl im already hosting and no ones playing


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not really that good with Manaphy.

I'm gonan start counting how long the change lasts for. After that, yeah, yoll are screwed lol.

chub, Toad Kart will be able to fight in like an hour


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm not really that good with Manaphy.
> 
> I'm gonan start counting how long the change lasts for. After that, yeah, yoll are screwed lol.
> 
> chub, Toad Kart will be able to fight in like an hour


kay great, im liking today :]


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

GGz chub. sorry for Kirby Spam


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Its alright i dont care im not the kind that will cry about it lol

New matches guys check the first post to see who u will be brawling.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

The final match will be a 3 way between the winners of round 3.


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> The final match will be a 3 way between the winners of round 3.


who am I facing next chub?


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

Either me or Toad Kart.

:O


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever wins between trela or toad


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

cyber:hey horus wanna pokebrawl after your tourney match?
horus:no thanks lost interest in playing.
cyber:you always do.
horus:......................................


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> cyber:hey horus wanna pokebrawl after your tourney match?
> horus:no thanks lost interest in playing.
> cyber:you always do.
> horus:......................................


Lol thats whorus for u.


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

talking behind my back eh?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus, Treka, FFA?


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm.

My sister Azila wont be back until tomorrow, so is it all right if she fights Horus then?

Toad Kart should be here for my match. How much time does he have left? I gotta do things, so I dont wanna wait all right 

Hub: gtg eat, so in like 30 mins I can.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> talking behind my back eh?


LOLOLOL

have some apples ! :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> My sister Azila wont be back until tomorrow, so is it all right if she fights Horus then?
> 
> ...


Well if im waiting for ur sister, then i might as well wait for toad.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> talking behind my back eh?


Its the truth aint it you always tell me the same thing lol and no i wasnt talking behind your back just pointing out a fact for you


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good call.


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

@hub:when Trela gets back, you'll get bored with me

@Trela: that's fine

@cyber: your right

@me: *censored.3.0*! photoshop is confusing [yet easier than Gimp]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> @hub:when Trela gets back, you'll get bored with me
> 
> @Trela: that's fine
> 
> ...


r_r

Just brawl me.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

horus and hub 3 way? ill pwn u both >.<


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> horus and hub 3 way? ill pwn u both >.<


Fine with me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Only if hub gets to host.
Because if Hub no get host.
Hub get mad.
Hub get really mad.


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Only if hub gets to host.
> Because if Hub no get host.
> Hub get mad.
> Hub get really mad.


fine, but it'll D/C me -.-

i'll be online


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol set up teams, ual 2 vs me, good training for me :]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

AND YOU NO LIKE IT WHEN HUB GET REALLY MAD, DONT'CHA KNOW!?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Only if hub gets to host.
> Because if Hub no get host.
> Hub get mad.
> Hub get really mad.


Just keep the shorts on! :X 

Is that so?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join us or Hub keel you


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> horus and hub 3 way? ill pwn u both >.<


Cyber:4 way brawl?
Chubsterr: NO!
Horus: NO besides i lost interest in playing.
Hub: NO! NooB
Cyber: I know why cause you all scared of Pikachu :3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm not really that good with Manaphy.
> 
> I'm gonan start counting how long the change lasts for. After that, yeah, yoll are screwed lol.
> 
> chub, Toad Kart will be able to fight in like an hour


I was going to time how long the change lsted for, but I got knocked out so....


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Lets try to finish those matches today guys, xeladude make sure u talk to trela for ur match with kilex.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lets try to finish those matches today guys, xeladude make sure u talk to trela for ur match with kilex.


Fighting Trela's sis today :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Trela in disguise!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

-Trelas sister starts loosing to Horus-

-Trela gets mad and screams "NOOB!!! give me that control!-

GF Horus

-The end.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -Trelas sister starts loosing to Horus-
> 
> -Trela gets mad and screams "NOOB!!! give me that control!-
> 
> ...


Nahhh. I've played his sis before. There was no amazingly high jump in skill.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol maybe trela knows how to lay low  :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I still won...


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -Trelas sister starts loosing to Horus-
> 
> -Trela gets mad and screams "NOOB!!! give me that control!-
> 
> ...


The story of my life.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...

Trela owns you from the start.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Trela owns everyone here.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atleast i get 2 of his stocks


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On wifi though.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's true.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

I Pwn Horus that's all i know


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I Pwn Horus that's all i know


 ^ Me too!


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I Pwn Horus that's all i know


Yeah that's why my Ganondorf beat your Kirby

@silver: yeah but you don't need to point it out :'(
and you campz >:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say the Falco player who runs away firing his laser.

*prepares for reference*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL  ur meta knight fails but ur ganondorf gets lucky?

Bowser <3s u

have some apples bud  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Brawl Chub?


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol my MK is fail :s

i want a pokemon match, or can i join silver and chub?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

Get on brawl Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Get on brawl Horus.


ohkay, i'll be online


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Im not on right now ill be on later fixing to go to school.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Any matches done today guys? sorry ive been busy with school today.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Any matches done today guys? sorry ive been busy with school today.


still waiting for Trela's sis..


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cmon trelaaaa

This tourney is almost done.


----------



## Trela (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol I've been holdin up this Tournament huh?

Horus, Azila is ready whenever you are. I dunno whats going on with my match though 

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila and horus get ur match done please


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Azila and horus get ur match done please


oh snap that's right


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

ok chubsterr, azilla forfeited for some reason so i move on


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ok chubsterr, azilla forfeited for some reason so i move on


She was scared of what would happen if....


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

chub, I dunno where xeladude is to fight Kilex, and Toad Kart is dead lol.

D:


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol just bumping the thread to say that Kilex dropped out and Toad Kart is never on so I can't do the match..


----------



## Flame master (Jun 11, 2009)

...anyone on?


----------

